# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  سوني تُعلن عن قائمة هواتفها التي لن تحصل على أية تحديثات جديدة

## mohamed73

رغم أن إيقاف  الشركات لدعم هواتفها بعد فترة معينة هو أمر مُحزن بالنسبة لأصحاب هذه  الهواتف، إلا أن هذا هو الحال في سوق الهواتف الذكية، حيث يُصبح العتاد  قديمًا مع مرور الوقت أو تُفضل الشركات التركيز على هواتفها الأحدث.
اليوم  أعلنت شركة سوني عن قائمة هواتفها التي ستتوقف عن دعمها برمجيًا، أي أن  هذه الهواتف لن تحصل على أية تحديثات برمجية بعد اليوم، سواء كانت هذه  التحديثات عبارة عن تحسينات بسيطة من سوني أو تحديثات إلى نسخ جديدة رئيسية  من أندرويد. لكن قبل أن يشعر أصحاب هذه الهواتف بالغضب بسبب هذا، من العدل  أن نشير بأن عمر الهواتف في هذه القائمة يتراوح بين 18 إلى 20 شهرًا، وهي  المدة الرسمية المُتعارف عليها والتي حددتها غوغل لدعم هواتف أندرويد في  التحديثات. أي أن سوني قامت بعمل جيد بالالتزام بتحديث هذه الهواتف التي  صدر بعضها بنسخة أندرويد 2.3 (خبز الزنجبيل) وتم تحديثها حتى أندرويد 4.1  (جيلي بين).
فيما يلي قائمة الهواتف وبجانب كل هاتف رقم النسخة الأخيرة التي يعمل بها، والتي لن يحصل على أعلى منها:  Xperia S – 4.1Xperia ion – 4.1Xperia P – 4.1Xperia J – 4.1Xperia U – 4.0Xperia SL 4.1Xperia arc S – 4.0Xperia acro S – 4.1Xperia Go – 4.1Xperia miro – 4.0Xperia Sola – 4.0Xperia tipo – 4.0
معظم  هذه الهواتف كانت لها (أيام عز) في يوم من الأيام، لكن قاعدة سوق الهواتف  الذكية باتت معروفة: العمر الافتراضي للهاتف هو عامان تقريبا. وفي النهاية  نُقدّر لسوني شفافيتها من ناحية تحديثات هواتفها حيث تبادر دائمًا إلى  إيضاح ماهي الهواتف التي ستحصل أو لن تحصل على التحديثات.
[الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]], [الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]]

----------

